# Powermatic 710 3/4 hp mortiser review



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

A few weeks ago I asked for advice in choosing between two Grizzly mortisers. Here's the link for that thread. Well, I got a lot of good advice, particularly about choosing the Powermatic 701. I took that advice and bought the 701 and I have put up a review of it on the following blog post:

https://mortiser.wordpress.com/

It's a bit long, but please take a look and let me know what you think. If you spy any errors or goofs, let me know that, too.

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Good review kevin*

Not that wordy in my opinion, since that's what I would want from a tool review anyway....details! I have the same mortiser and have yet to use mine. :blink: I did find a good deal on the 5 piece Jet chisel set at Amazon and checked with tech to make certain they fit the Powermatic as well. YUP. :yes: bill
Amazon.com: Jet 708585 / MBC-5 5-Piece Chisel and Bit Set: Home Improvement


----------

